# Laptop giveaway for USA folks - from Redferret.net



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hiya, I just wanted to share this giveaway which you can enter with a FB or Twitter account. I cant enter because its not worldwide so I thought you all should know about it. If at least my slingshot friends have a chance I am happy as if I entered myself.

http://www.redferret.net/?p=44838

:wave:


----------

